# Weekend Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The last few days have been exactly what you would hope for from October. Yes the air temp is back up, but our water remains between 77-81 degrees. This continues to show a strong bite for both trout and redfish. The lower reaches of our bay seem to be holding a lot of redfish, but no trout, and the eastern portion is just the opposite. We have chose to stay in the eastern portion of SA Bay, to chase these 18-23" trout. This area will soon start to hold reds with the passing of the next cool front later this week. The top water bite has been outstanding, and it doesn't seem to matter the colors. Heck some of mine are so old the color is worn off them. Our soft plastic selection has been plum/chart, pearl/chart, and red/white of the Down South Lures. Our Fall is starting just liked I hoped, and looking forward to more great winter fishing.
I still have a few openings for November and December dates. Contact me to experience this for yourself.


----------

